# leisure battery charging problems



## andypandy1930 (Nov 1, 2012)

hello my parents have a compass avantgarde 300 its a 2002 model they have a problen with the leisure battery not charging when on elec hook up does anyone have any ideas on what/where to check. thanks andy


----------



## kindo106 (Jun 2, 2012)

I had the same problem last month. Hooked up to electric and the leisure battery went flat. I've no idea why ?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

andypandy1930 said:


> hello my parents have a compass avantgarde 300 its a 2002 model they have a problen with the leisure battery not charging when on elec hook up does anyone have any ideas on what/where to check. thanks andy


I'm not familiar with that particular model but in basic terms the van should have a built in battery charger. When connected to an electric hookup the charger will convert the 230v ac to 12v dc which will be used to run the 12v appliances and charge the leisure battery.

If it's not doing that then you need to check if the 230v is getting to the charger (is there a fuse gone or a trip switch tripped). If the 230v is getting to the charger, is there a 12v output (if not is there a fuse gone or is the charger u/s). Finally if there is a 12v output then you will need to check the continuity of the wiring between the charger and the battery, again checking for any fuses etc.

If you're not confident on checking electrical wiring then it would probably be worth getting it checked out. You could take it to a caravan/motorhome specialist but a good electrician should be able to fault find it for you.

Edit. There may also be a switch on the control panel that allows you to select which battery you use to run the habitation electrics. Normally you would use the habitation battery but the switch allows you to use the engine battery if required. If this switch has been set to engine then often this is the battery that would get charged when on electric hookup so the charger may be working but charging the wrong battery.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Excellent advice from philoaks.

Quite a common problem for in built chargers to fail. Some can be very expensive to repair/replace. Cheaper option is to install a secondary stand alone charger.



Trevor


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

In my experience the switch on the panel lets you choose to run the 12v appliences from but the charger is hardwired to the leasuire battery and cant be changed. This is why battery masters were invented so that you can let the leisure battery get fully charged and then use the residue to charge the van battery.

Anypandy
Quick way to check is to get a 12v meter and put this across the battery treminals Red to pos black to neg. Note the voltage reading. Now connect the hook up. You should notice a riase in the voltage from 12v to about 14v. if so the battery is recieveing a charge and so its not holding it so the battery is probally knackered.

if you dont get a rise in voltage then leave the meter connected and try altering switches till you do get a rise. THe swicth that causes it will the the one thats turning on the charger.

If you never get a rise in voltage then the charger is US.

Phill


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I am someone looking to find a recommended Electrician in the Chesterfield area so I speak with no great electrical knowledge - but could it be that the Fridge/Freezer was run accidentally off the leisure battery, rather than gas/Ehu, at some point and drained the Leisure battery completely?

As I said - I'm not electrically savvy.


----------



## MADMICK1945 (Mar 10, 2010)

isolation switch near hab door???


----------

